# just a preview :D



## effy (Sep 21, 2010)

thought I would show you my first ever entry into a photo contest, with my first ever baby betta!

she/he was the only betta fry to survive a disease that got to all my fry. It's one tough cookie! hence the name, cookie  











How can you resist that cute baby face!


----------



## weluvbettas (May 29, 2010)

She/ he is soooo cute!!! sorry about the fry though.


----------



## effy (Sep 21, 2010)

i know  cant wait to see how he/she turns out in another month or so!
and yea its a shame about the fry, but i will be able to spot it better if it happens again and stop it killing them all!


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly (Oct 18, 2010)

oh myyyy little baby betta <3


----------



## demonicangel132007 (Nov 27, 2010)

Aww, it's so cute. Hopefully one of these days I'll have the courage/income to breed my own Bettas and get to see this.


----------



## effy (Sep 21, 2010)

its not courage you need, its knowledge  with enough of that, it will be the easiest thing ever


----------



## demonicangel132007 (Nov 27, 2010)

effy said:


> its not courage you need, its knowledge  with enough of that, it will be the easiest thing ever


Haha, with me it is definitely courage. My first thread on here is called "Bad Luck with Bettas" only because I was young & stupid at the time. I'm trying to gain more knowledge about them before I buy any more. So yeah, definite courage.


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

OMG so cute!! I love his/her grumpy little adult Betta face on a little pink fry body.


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

Oh. My. Goodness.

This has to be the cutest photo I've ever seen!

Yep, there goes my chance at the photo contest down the tubes XD


----------



## effy (Sep 21, 2010)

you should see cookie now! starting to get colour and everything  and getting a personality.so cuteeee


----------

